# Surf Tournament - Sat, 6/7



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Surf & Land Sportsman's Club will be entertaining teams and individuals for their 14th Annual Surf Fishing tournament on June 7th, 2003, to be held on Brigantine, New Jersey's beach. 

Registration will begin at 6:00 AM at the Brigantine Civic Center, 3100 Bayshore Ave. (two blocks above Lighthouse Circle) 

Many prizes and awards are in store for the winners and there are categories for men, women and youth. In addition there will be drawings for various door prizes including a custom made surf rod. 

This tournament is sanctioned by the Association of Surf Angling Clubs and governed by Association Rules. 

For more information please contact; Roderic Smith, Tournament Chairman, 
E-mail; [email protected] or visit on the web, Surf-N-Land Tournament Information


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Good info. What species are not allowed to qualify? Rays? Skates? Others? or is this anything goes?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Sandcrab,

Minimum size for scoring fish are as follows:

Striper, Weakfish, Tautog, Fluke, Red Drum and Winter Flounder will all follow NJDFW regulations.

Minimum size for Bluefish is 12 inches, Sundial, Kingfish and Croaker, 10 inches.

As for "other species," the following are worth 1 (one) point with a minimum size of 10 inches; Blowfish, Ling, Perch, Spot, Porgy, Sea Robin, any species of Shark and Dogfish.


----------

